# Need Resume Advice



## weeters (Apr 18, 2012)

Hi, ControlBooth!

I've been browsing for a while and need some quick advice in regards to my resume that I'm currently working on. You see, I went to a fairly small high school, which meant I wore many hats during my time on tech crew. I've seen some advice on here on how to prepare a "performance" based Resume, but run into trouble trying to effectively communicate everything that I did for each performance (i.e. while I may have primarily operated the soundboard during _Annie_, I had also rigged lights and programmed the lightboard for another one of our tech crew volunteers to operate during the show). I really don't want to have massive lists next to each performance, but I also don't want to leave off a lot of my experience. I've debated switching back to the "classic" resume format, but feel that doesn't effectively show off just how many things I was involved with.

Any advice would be helpful.


----------



## rochem (Apr 18, 2012)

You need to think of it in terms of what you're applying for. There's no rule that says you need one master resume - in fact, most people I know (including myself) have three or four different versions of a resume tailored to different types of jobs. I have a standard Electrician resume, a Programmer resume, a Head Electrician resume, and even an old LD resume that hasn't been used in years. If you're trying to market yourself as a sound mixer, then say you mixed sound for Annie. Then, tomorrow if you're trying to market yourself as an Electrician, say you did that for Annie. I would caution you that you shouldn't double-bill yourself on the same resume - don't list "Annie" under Sound Experience at the top of the page, then list it again under Electrics Experience at the bottom.


----------



## josh88 (Apr 18, 2012)

I have a master resume of EVERYTHING I've ever done just so I keep track of it, and like Rochem I've got standard variations and then if I need something I don't have one for I can use... say my LD resume as a template and pick and choose things off of the master resume till I build the one I need.


----------



## jlusardi (Jul 1, 2012)

Hi,
I just finished my junior year of high school. I am putting together my activity sheet that I will send to colleges with my application. My school's theater is rented out for various events, and I have worked them these past two years (I also help with various school functions that are held in the auditorium). Sometimes I am backstage, sometimes at the sound board, sometimes the lighting board and always helping set up stuff. During set up I could be setting up anything from microphones to lights, basically helping in any way that I can. On my activity sheet I plan on listing this as a job, but I am unsure of how to list it. So my question is when I list this as a job, what do I write?

Thanks in advance,
Jaclyn


----------



## Footer (Jul 1, 2012)

Stagehand, technical support staff, technician... etc.


----------



## Blake (Aug 14, 2012)

Hey all I am in a similar place as Jaclyn, I am in sophomore of HS but I have worked a ridiculous amount shows, simply because in our tiny little town we have an awesome theatre and grand total of 3 techs. Of those 3 I am the only one who is seriously perusing this as a career and our TD have trained me in every aspect of our theatre's operation. One problem I face is that our theatre is on a vortek system so I have no experience on ropes and we dont have a catwalk. So my questions are as follows:
1. Should I list every production on a resume/app (so far about 15+)
2. Any idea where to get ropes training near San Diego (preferably North County)


----------



## DuckJordan (Aug 14, 2012)

If they are hs shows that you were a "technician" in no if you designed then yes. What do you mean by ropes?


----------



## chausman (Aug 14, 2012)

DuckJordan said:


> If they are hs shows that you were a "technician" in no if you designed then yes. What do you mean by ropes?



My guess is "Ropes" refers to a counterweight fly system.



As a Vortek, Error, (Now Daktronics) would be a replacement for a counterweight system.


----------



## Blake (Aug 14, 2012)

Yes sorry duck Duck Jordan! I was refering to counterwieghts


----------



## cmckeeman (Aug 14, 2012)

i agree with Duck, the only time they need to know what show you worked, is if you designed it, then if they cared enough they could look up reviews on it, otherwise i would just put that you where an electrition on 3, carpenter on 4, ect... most employers will also make you prove that you know what you are doing through your work with them so don't stress to much naming all your experience, just having shows under your belt will make you stand out


----------



## noderaser (Aug 15, 2012)

Unless you had a design or management position, I would recommend condensing your experience with a school or company into a single entry, like you would with a "regular" job. List what kind of position you had, where, how long, responsibilities, etc. If you wanted to go in detail, you could list more information on a website portfolio and provide the address in your resume.


----------



## StNic54 (Aug 15, 2012)

Don't be discouraged if you haven't worked on certain theatre elements but have on others. There are many varieties of fly systems, many varieties of theatre jobs backstage, and all of it comes with on-the-job training, especially when you are young. Odds are when you get hired, you'll be viewed as a fresh stagehand and won't be given major responsibilities right away. My advice for resumes/interviews:
1) Honesty - don't ever lie on your resume or in your interview. IF you don't know something or have never done it, don't say yes right away. Say "no, but I'm willing to learn" or "no, but it's something I'm planning to pursue". Dishonesty is caught quickly, and you'll be let go quickly.
2) Resume should be one page (front only) - employers want to see direct information - worked at xx high school as a xx tech for xx shows. Odds are, they won't have seen your high school's production of Cats, nor will there be an online review.
3) Designer information is relative, but better communicated in a portfolio - it's ok to have an online portfolio out there for them to reference where you expand upon your experience and show background.
4) Relevant experience is key. I worked hard in high school, but shows I did in a high school 14 years ago mean nothing today. If I were 20, then that high school experience means more - show that you are always busy, that you have no gaps in your work (don't let the employer wonder why you didn't work from 2006-2010 and which prison you were doing time in). Volunteer work is fine to include, as well, in a separate section if it's not directly related to your career path.
5) Abilities: have a tail section that says you can program xx consoles, repair fixtures, use photoshop, apply makeup, etc
6) Contact information - keep it professional - [email protected] is not a professional email address for a resume. It's ok to use your name or what you do, but make your email easy to remember if you meet someone in passing.
7) Your name and contact info should be the largest items on the page on your resume, hands down.
8) References should be up-to-date, always. When you apply for a job, email your references so they have a heads up and know ahead of time what you are applying for. The last thing you need is a reference to be foggy on who you are or why this employer is contacting them.
9) Spell Check. Seriously, never, ever have bad spelling or poor grammar on a resume - there's no way to get a quicker trip to the 'no' stack than show that your resume was not important enough for you to do correctly.
10) Dress professionally, no matter the field you are pursuing. Treat yourself with respect for an interview, even if you'll be wearing jeans and a tee shirt every day at work. Dress for the job you want, not the one you currently have.
11) Networking is key. Cold resumes are the hardest sell, but if you know people and make friends, you are far more likely to get further quicker. Don't be a jerk, and never, ever burn bridges. Our community is ultimately very small - people will or won't remember you if you work hard and treat everyone with respect - they will know that the job was done, and effectively. They will remember you if you get kicked off a gig by shooting off your mouth. Approach everything you do like the boss is watching, and you'll go far. Hard work pays off. Make sure every boss you have will write you a solid reference, and keep making friends in the industry.


----------

